# تركيبة مزيل العرق



## احمد هلطم (29 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم 

اشرح لكم طريقة تركيب مزيل للعرق تلبية لرغبة اخواننا على المنتدى 

المواد المستخدمه فى التركيبه 

1- كحول الستيل 
2- ميرستات الايزوبروبيل اوالكحول الايزو بربيلى
3- حمض الستياريك
4- سداسى الكلورفين
5- سيترات الجلسرين
6- هيدروكسيدالبوتاسيوم
7- بروبلين جليكول
8- ماء

الحجم المستخدم من كل مادة 

1- كحول الستيل 40 جرام
2- الايزوبروبيل 80 مللى
3- حمض الستيارك 80 جرام
4- سداسى الكلوروفين 10 جرام 
5- سيترات الجلسرين 20 جرام
6- هيدركسيد البوتاسيوم 20 جرام
7- بربلين جليكول 240 جرام
8- ماء 1000 مللى


طريقة التحضير

1- يتم خلط ( 1 2 3 4 5 ) مع بعض والتسخين حتى درجةمن 70 - 80 درجه مئويه وحتى يكون الخليط متجانس 
2- يتم خلط ( 6 7 8 ) مع بعض والتسخين كذالك حتى درجة من 70 - 80 درجه مئويه 
3- يتم اضافة العطر المناسب بعد برودة المركب 


اسألكم الدعاء لوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

:30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (29 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز
شكراً على هذه المعلومات والله يوفقك لك خير وجزاءك الله خير الجزاء
اود الحصول على معلومات حول تركيبة المنظفات وكيفية تصنيعها
لك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## العجمىى (29 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... و جزاك كل خير على مجهودك


استفسارات:
ما هي مهمة سداسي الكلوروفين ..؟
هذه التركيبة لاتحتوي أحد مركبات الألمنيوم ..؟!
و ماهي مهمة القلوي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم..؟
ما هي طبيعة قوام التركيبة : كريم ... سائل ...


----------



## حسان النعيمي (30 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله الخير 
ما هو سداسي الكلورفين اي الاسم العلمي


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (30 مارس 2010)

بحثت سيدي الفاضل عن سداسي الكلوروفين
يسمى هيكسا كلوروفين وهو مضاد بكتريا

هذا الرابط في الويكيبيديا عنها : وبدا لي أنها غير آمنة (أرجو متابعة الرابط)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexachlorophene


----------



## حسان النعيمي (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (30 مارس 2010)

أحضرت التركيبة التالية من كتاب Cosmetic and Toiletry Formulations



و لشرح الأسماء التجارية ( منقول من منتدى صيدلي المستقبل )

phase A
glyceyl stearate 6
cetyl alcohol 2
Propylene glycol dicaprylatel dicaprate 5
Trilaureth-4 phosphate 5
Tetrabromo ortho-cresol 0.5
Aluminum Acetate 0.5

phase B
Sorbitol 70% 5
Carbopol 940 (Carbomer 940-Gel I%)* 12
Alcohol 1
Water up to 100

phase c
Perfume Oil q.s

(Carbomer 940-Gel I%
Carbomer 940 1%
Triethanolamine 0.6%
ater up to 100.0%

procedure
the Carbomer-Gel is prepared, and Phase A is melted at ca. 
60C. Phase B is stirred together and heated up to the same 
temperature. B is emulsified into A and at ca. 40C, the mass is 
perfumed. 
Characteristics: 
The deodorant is a free-flowing emulsion which is mild to 
the skin and is quickly absorbed without leaving behind a greasy 
feeling.

المصدر handbook of cosmetics & toiletry

أرجو إبداء الرأي ..........
و هل نسبة Aluminum Acetate 0.5 كافية كمادة فعالة ..؟
و لو بالإمكان شرح الطريقة شوي باللغة العربية ..؟ ( الترجمة على غوغل غير واضحة )​


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (30 مارس 2010)

من فضلك أخ أحمد هلطم 
عذرا على التدخل على موضوعك
و لكن بهدف إحاطة و إستيفاء موضوع مزيل التعرق بشكل مستفيض
و لتأمين عدة اختيارات ( أمام المصنع )


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم احمد والاخ الكريم سراج جزاكم الله خيرا على الافادة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## agabeain (31 مارس 2010)

الاخ/ باشمهندس احمد فتح اللة عليك وعلى والديك


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

الاخوة الافاضل اسماعيل ذياب و العجمىى و سراج الدين عابد و حسان النعيمي و خالد يونس و agabeain

جزاكم الله خيرا على حسن المتابعه 

وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 أبريل 2010)

*الاخ سراج الدين*

السلام عليكم 

اخ سراج أرجو ان توضح لى ما تقصده من كلامك السابق 

علما بأن هذه التركيبه هى عبارة عن سائل ذو رائحة ذكيه


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (4 أبريل 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> بارك الله فيك ... و جزاك كل خير على مجهودك
> 
> 
> استفسارات:
> ...


 
إذا كان القوام سائل ممتاز و هو المطلوب



احمد هلطم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخ سراج أرجو ان توضح لى ما تقصده من كلامك السابق
> 
> ...


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم أحمد أرجوا منك الافادة بكيفية تحويل هذا السائل الى ايروسول


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (5 أبريل 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أحمد أرجوا منك الافادة بكيفية تحويل هذا السائل الى ايروسول


 
مالمقصود بـ ايروسول ...........؟
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع اخي الكريم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 يوليو 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> مالمقصود بـ ايروسول ...........؟
> بارك الله فيكم


الايروسول أخى سراج هو المنتج المضغوط داخل العبوات المعدنية ذات البخاخ كمنتجات المبيدات الشهيرة


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (6 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع مشكور اخوي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## م / محمد عوض (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لقد استفدت كثيراً


----------



## Ghiath alsaleh (18 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء المشاركين 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

